#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  roteador cisco 1750 com multilink embratel

## jpaulo96

*galera meu 1º post*

*
seguinte preciso configurar um roteador cisco 1750 pra receber 4mb da embratel com multilink

porem nunca entrei nun roteador cisco tive minha 1º experiencia hoje

são dois link´s de 2mb cada que devem funcionar em multilink,* 

*
lie aguns postes e intendie que preciso deixa as interface seria0 e serial1 sem ip
e criar uma interface virtual multilink e nela atribuir o ip que recebie da embratel correto?

recebie o ip serial cliente 187.xxx.xxx.254 255.255.255.252

e o ip 201.xxx.xxx.140 255.255.255.240

gostaria de saber qual ip vai onde, 
qual o que vai na interface multilink?
qual o que vai na interface eternet?
qual vai ser o router?
e qual seria minha faixa de ip valido?*

----------


## herlon2008

O que tem mascara final 252 será utilizado na interface Multilink.

O outro bloco IP vc ira utilizar 1 IP dele para uso na LAN de seu roteador.

O restante do bloco utilizara em seus servidores, firewall, cache, etc..., onde o IP da LAN de seu roteador será o gateway. 

Configuracao Cisco 

interface Ethernet0/0
description *** LAN ***
ip address 201.xxx.xxx.141 255.255.255.240
duplex full

interface Serial0/0
description ***** Circuito xxxxx *****
bandwidth 2048
no ip address
encapsulation ppp
serial restart-delay 0
ppp multilink
multilink-group 1
!
interface Serial0/1
description ***** Circuito XXXX *****
bandwidth 2048
no ip address
encapsulation ppp
serial restart-delay 0
ppp multilink
multilink-group 1
!
interface Multilink1
description *** WAN ***
ip address 187.xxx.xxx.254 255.255.255.252
ppp multilink
multilink-group 1
!
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 187.xxx.xxx.253 (Gateway da WAN)

----------


## Padawan

Herlon me tira uma duvida esse ppp e para autenticação com o provedor.

----------


## herlon2008

É o ptocolo de encapsulamento de sua conexão com a operadora, os mais comuns são os dois abaixo :
Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) 
High-level Data Link Control (HDLC)

----------


## jpaulo96

herlon muito obrigado por sua contribuição!

para que serve o comando serial restart-delay 0

acho que meu roteador ta meio bagunçado tem como da um reset nas configurações dele?

----------


## herlon2008

Utilize o comando : erase startup-config

Seria interessante antes ler este manual basico : http://www.tele.pitt.edu/~telelab/la...l~08.20.05.pdf

----------


## jpaulo96

herlon mais uma vez muito obrigado testado e funcionando 100% :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jpaulo96

qual o comando pra verificar se o roteador esta tento perda de pacotes em alguma das interfaces? (cisco 1751)

----------


## herlon2008

Vc pode executar o comando ping :

ping www.site.com.br repeat 100

Mas normalmente se averigua se há algum problema na interfcace atraves do comando :

router-teste#sh int s5/0
Serial5/0 is administratively down, line protocol is down
Hardware is M4T
MTU 1500 bytes, BW 1544 Kbit, DLY 20000 usec,
reliability 255/255, txload 1/255, rxload 1/255
Encapsulation HDLC, crc 16, loopback not set
Keepalive set (10 sec)
Restart-Delay is 0 secs
Last input never, output never, output hang never
Last clearing of "show interface" counters never
Input queue: 0/75/0/0 (size/max/drops/flushes); Total output drops: 0
Queueing strategy: weighted fair
Output queue: 0/1000/64/0 (size/max total/threshold/drops)
Conversations 0/0/256 (active/max active/max total)
Reserved Conversations 0/0 (allocated/max allocated)
Available Bandwidth 1158 kilobits/sec
5 minute input rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
5 minute output rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
0 packets input, 0 bytes, 0 no buffer
Received 0 broadcasts, 0 runts, 0 giants, 0 throttles
0 input errors, 0 CRC, 0 frame, 0 overrun, 0 ignored, 0 abort
0 packets output, 0 bytes, 0 underruns
0 output errors, 0 collisions, 0 interface resets
0 output buffer failures, 0 output buffers swapped out
1 carrier transitions DCD=down DSR=down DTR=down RTS=down CTS=down

----------


## decorod

é só dar o seguinte comando no modo usuário:

(router)#erase startup-config
(router)#reload

Sem salvar as configs quando o router perguntar antes do reload.

----------

